# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Поздравляю всех девушек с 8 марта!

## mike 1

Милые женщины, с весенним праздником, с Днем 8 марта! Желаем в этот день тепла, любви и счастья! Оставайтесь молодыми и красивыми, как весенние цветы. Пусть весь мир будет у ваших ног!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

